# More 12-36 Mods



## bill stupak (Mar 23, 2016)

Next up is the installation of Igaging Absolute Dro’s on the lathe. On the cross slide the reading head is fixed and the scale moves. The carriage travel head is mounted to the same bracket that holds the display units, which means all the cables travel with the carriage to keep them tucked in and well protected.



The original lock on the tail stock takes a good full turn or more to tighten, and I wanted to reduce that to just 1/4 turn. Browsing through McMaster and Carr I found and bought a 1/2”- 6tpi coil threaded nut and bolt. After replacing the original bits and a bit of futzing around to get everything set I can now tighten and loosen the tailstock with less than 1/4 turn.


For future improvements I would like to do include an extended T-slot cross-slide from Metal Lathe Accessories and a rear parting tool.


Bill


----------



## Mondo (Mar 24, 2016)

I like the neat installation of the DRO!  No long service loops on the wire to get loaded with chips, snag, and cause problems.  Well done!

Spiral_Chips


----------



## 38Bill (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks good but I think that "Z" should be a "Y".  ("Z" is vertical)


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 24, 2016)

38Bill said:


> Looks good but I think that "Z" should be a "Y".  ("Z" is vertical)


The current convention is that Z is colinear with the spindle. 



 Steve Shannon


----------



## Mondo (Mar 24, 2016)

38Bill said:


> Looks good but I think that "Z" should be a "Y".  ("Z" is vertical)


X-Z vs X-Y....   You are probably correct, and that may have been a typo, but it is all relative.


Meanwhile:  What model or part numbers are the two "Absolute DRO" kits?   I like them!

Spiral_Chips


----------



## Mondo (Mar 25, 2016)

Sorry if I missed Mr. Shannon's post. Seems I was typing while he was uploading!

BTW:  Are these specs typical to be expected from electronic DRO's that can be adapted to these Atlas/Craftsman lathes?
I hope you can follow the formatting of this data. This was tough to do.
_(I am forever annoyed at applications programmers inability to coordinate text interpreters.  Seems everyone is insisting on maintaining their own version and protecting their patents and copyrights and annoying their user base.)_

Item#              Range         Reading                                          Accuracy
35-806-A       0-6”             0.0005”/0.01mm/128th             0.001”
35-812-A        0-12”           0.0005”/0.01mm/128th             0.0015”
35-824-A       0-24”           0.0005”/0.01mm/128th             0.002”
35-832-A       0-32”           0.0005”/0.01mm/128th             0.0025”
35-838-A       0-38”           0.0005”/0.01mm/128th             0.003”

I would like to see a manufacturer produce a series of DROs that have the same accuracy over the entire range of models.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 25, 2016)

Spiral_Chips said:


> Sorry if I missed Mr. Shannon's post. Seems I was typing while he was uploading!
> 
> BTW:  Are these specs typical to be expected from electronic DRO's that can be adapted to these Atlas/Craftsman lathes?
> I hope you can follow the formatting of this data. This was tough to do.
> ...


There's nothing to be sorry about, although I feel very old being called mister. 


 Steve Shannon


----------



## bill stupak (Mar 25, 2016)

Spiral,

Here is the Igaging site     http://www.igagingstore.com/category-s/1831.htm


Bill


----------



## Mondo (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for the link!


----------

